# Guppy not mixing well with tiger barb



## jaybourne074

I had 3 guppys in my tank that were doing well. Then we add 6 tiger barbs. One has already died in less than 48 hours with no tails. A second one is almost close to death. The third one is the tallest and for now seems to be OK in regard to the barbs. 

Anyway the kids prefer the Tiger barbs, should I return the one who still alive to the sotre and get something else, but what?

I was thinking Danios Zebras or Serpae Tetra?


----------



## clep.berry

Without knowing how big your tank is, I can't even say if you should be keeping tiger barbs in that tank (They keep them in crappy conditions at the LFS for very short periods of time).

I've found that keeping fish is secondary to the evolution of a planted tank and getting water parameters right, lighting etc. for a planted tank. Hence I lean more toward a species only tank.

Great fish for kids IMHO include yoyo & Zebra loaches and corydoras which should not be bothered by tiger barbs.
cb


----------



## coralbandit

tiger bards are known fin nippers and really probably can't resist the long fins and color of guppies. Guppies are no where near fast enough to escape the barbs either. They will be harrassed or killed by the barbs.


----------



## navigator black

Barbs are runners - active little fish. A tiger barb will get to double the size they are sold at and need room to move - they do best in a 3 foot tank, although a 20 long will do. 

If your tank's large enough (30 gallons -plus) I'd add another shoal of barbs - rosey barbs, etc. Not cherry barbs though, as they are too peaceful for tigers.

Once the tigers are grown, they'll dominate zebras. Serpae will handle themselves fine, but barbs go best with barbs. You need a species that gets to 2 inches.


----------



## goldie

jaybourne074 said:


> I had 3 guppys in my tank that were doing well. Then we add 6 tiger barbs. One has already died in less than 48 hours with no tails. A second one is almost close to death. The third one is the tallest and for now seems to be OK in regard to the barbs.
> 
> Anyway the kids prefer the Tiger barbs, should I return the one who still alive to the sotre and get something else, but what?
> 
> I was thinking Danios Zebras or Serpae Tetra?


The second one close to death that you 'know' is being harassed to death,if it's deffo close to death IMP finish that fish off, The last remaining Guppy in your tank.IMP get it away somehow before it becomes the next victim.Also IMP it's not wise to let kids think this is acceptable without taking action even if they do prefer the Tiger Barbs!!


----------



## jaybourne074

goldie said:


> The second one close to death that you 'know' is being harassed to death,if it's deffo close to death IMP finish that fish off, The last remaining Guppy in your tank.IMP get it away somehow before it becomes the next victim.Also IMP it's not wise to let kids think this is acceptable without taking action even if they do prefer the Tiger Barbs!!


By this I meant that if I need to choose between getting the guppy or the barbs from the auqarium, the kids preference was the barbs. So this being written, I will probably prefer remove the good shape guppy out of there but are now trying to mix the right species with the Tiger barb. The last thing I would make is to let the kids decide which fish to keep together...


----------



## goldie

jaybourne074 said:


> By this I meant that if I need to choose between getting the guppy or the barbs from the auqarium, the kids preference was the barbs. So this being written, I will probably prefer remove the good shape guppy out of there but are now trying to mix the right species with the Tiger barb. The last thing I would make is to let the kids decide which fish to keep together...


Who said anything about your kids deciding which fish to keep together , i can't see any post like that.You need me to make 'my' post clearer to you?
Your Tigers ripped the fins and harassed one guppy to death. You took no action as in removing the other two guppys, They then do exactly the same to your second guppy and by this last post of yours you still have the last remaining guppy in with the Tiger Barbs.
To make this 'very clear' IMP it is not wise to allow this to carry on without taking action (ie, removing the guppies being killed!) in front of children. Depending on their ages they might just think this acceptable to allow this. It's not, it is cruel!
Loads of peoplemake mistakes as in placing the wrong species of fish together but,you asked about this on here ,.you were specifically told in a few posts back that the tigers will very likely kill the Guppies but, you' still 'have the last remaining guppy in with them!!!:fish9:((


----------



## jaybourne074

After couple of days the Tiger Barbs have defined their territory in the tank in an area with long plants and close by the filter outlet so it creat current to swim. The fact they are in schoal of 6 fish so they keep swimming inside their own group.

The 2 guppys are now swimming on the other side of the tank only and staying in good shape. 

Both species are now sharing their area of the tank and seems to be doing right


----------



## goldie

Hello again jaybourn
I've just re-read the posts. You came on asking for advice,you were given advice by three posters about the guppies in with your Tigers. Your ignoring it & doing it your way,which you have every right to do. It's your Tank so, good luck with your tank. I've no more to say.


----------



## jrman83

jaybourne074 said:


> After couple of days the Tiger Barbs have defined their territory in the tank in an area with long plants and close by the filter outlet so it creat current to swim. The fact they are in schoal of 6 fish so they keep swimming inside their own group.
> 
> The 2 guppys are now swimming on the other side of the tank only and staying in good shape.
> 
> Both species are now sharing their area of the tank and seems to be doing right


It's just a matter of time. You have other potential problems in your tank as you are overstocked and the Guppy and Tigers aren't the only thing in there that don't mix. 

It's best to read up on the fish you choose before forcing them together. This will need to follow you all the way through this hobby.


----------



## BBradbury

jaybourne074 said:


> I had 3 guppys in my tank that were doing well. Then we add 6 tiger barbs. One has already died in less than 48 hours with no tails. A second one is almost close to death. The third one is the tallest and for now seems to be OK in regard to the barbs.
> 
> Anyway the kids prefer the Tiger barbs, should I return the one who still alive to the sotre and get something else, but what?
> 
> I was thinking Danios Zebras or Serpae Tetra?


Hello j...

Guppies should be kept by themselves for the most part. Any fish other than Corydoras, will make a target of Guppy tails. Barbs are generally aggressive, so no Gouramis, Platys, Mollies or any small fish like Tetras.

Just an opinion though.

B


----------



## jrman83

FWIW, I've had Guppies with any other livebearer fish (Mollies, Platies, Swordtails) and never seen any problems in two tanks. I like guppies by themselves due to their colorfulness and other species just detract from it, but they are much more compatible than just by themselves.

I used to have a few males in with my Angels (4), Rummy-nose Tetras and Bloodfin Tetras, and never had a single issue there either.

Tiger Barbs need to be by themselves. All they do is pick, pick, pick.


----------



## Dave Waits

Tiger Barbs are the 'Great-White Sharks' of Freshwater aquariums. Especially when a shoal of them reaches a decent size. Any slow-moving or colorful fish becomes a target. My Father, who originally got me into the hobby, raised Angelfish and once added a shoal of 6 tiger Barbs into his 75 Gallon tank with three large Angels. Open warfare insued. With one of the angels dead and the other two shorn of most of their finnage and,believe it or not, one of the Barbs dead, my Father finally realized the books were wrong. He corrected this by placing the remaining Tiger Barbs in a 30 gallon tank he kept a large Firemouth in alone. They lasted a day and a half. Not right but he got his revenge. 

I am in no way advocating this but, my Father thought the world of those Angels. I've always liked the looks of Tigers but I'm very wary of putting them with anything not armored.


----------

